# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Nako Spiru, zbulohet dëshmitari që pa skenën e vrasjes së ish-ministrit

## DYDRINAS

Nako Spiru, zbulohet dëshmitari që pa skenën e vrasjes së ish-ministrit

20/04/2009


Kastriot Dervishi

Plumba politikës!" Më librin e fundit të Kastriot Dervishit, Drejtorit të Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme, pasqyrohen një seri vrasjesh të njerëzve të politikës. Vrasja e Nako Spiros, të cilën e përzgjodhëm për ta botuar të plotë në numrin e sotëm të gazetës "Panorama", është ndër të parat vrasje misterioze të diktaturës komuniste, që u etiketua me cilësimin "vetëvrasje". I kryqëzuar nga Enver Hoxha si antisllav se guxoi të deklaronte, që Shqipëria mund ta ndërtonte ekonominë e vet edhe pa ndihmën e Jugosllavisë së Titos, Nako Spiru zgjodhi rrugën e vetëhelmimit duke lënë të hapur akuzën për politikën dritshkurtër të Partisë Komuniste shqiptare që ishte bërë satelit e Beogradit. Po si u vetëvra Nanko Spiru dhe cili ishte reagimi i lidershipit politik për aktin e tij, si e trajtoi propaganda komuniste kontributin  gjatë luftës nacionalçlirimtare, çfarë qëndrimi mbajti për aktin fatal të vetëvrasjes etj


Kjo është një nga vrasjet e para të epokës së komunizmit që u mbyll me fjalët vetëvrasje. Mehmet Shehu që priste në hollin e spitalit fatin e shokut të tij që jepte shpirt, Nako Spiru, do të kishte një fat të njëjtë edhe vetë, pasi vrasja mes krerëve komunistë të Tiranës me kalimin e viteve do të mbulohej me konceptin e zbutur, joproblematik të vetëvrasjes.  Kjo sepse në harkun e gjatë midis viteve 1947 dhe 1981 pothuaj asnjë nuk do ndryshonte, vetëm sa do të stërholloheshin dinakëritë.
Në mëngjesin e datës 22 nëntor 1947 gazeta e vetme e përditshme në vend, Bashkimi lajmëronte vdekjen aksidentale të ministrit Nako Spiru të shkaktuar nga një luajtje me armën. Deri atë çast konflikti i ndezur brenda udhëheqjes së lartë komuniste nuk njihej dhe tashmë një ministër paraqitej i vdekur.
*Nako Spiru në fakt kishte kuptuar rrënimin ekonomik që po pësonte Shqipëria nga jugosllavët dhe kishte kundërshtuar vazhdimin e marrëveshjeve skllavëruese me ta, ndonëse, për ironi të fatit, ai ishte personi që kishte nënshkruar në emër të qeverisë së Shqipërisë marrëveshjet në fjalë. Kishte ardhur çasti i unifikimit të monedhave midis Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, ndërkohë që tregu shqiptar varfërohej përditë e më tepër nga grabitja që i bënin jugosllavët. Në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike të 29 majit 1947, u tha se monedha unike do të hynte në fuqi në qershor 1947, ndërsa Nako Spiru ka shtruar disa pyetje duke diskutuar marrëveshjen e nënshkruar duke shfaqur kundërshti ndaj zbatimit të marrëveshjes që unifikonte monedhat.*

*Në shënjestër të jugosllavëve
*
Këtu jugosllavët kishin kuptuar se zëri i parë shqiptar që po kundërshtonte duhej ndaluar. Në qershor 1947 Partia Komuniste Jugosllave me anë të Savo Zllatiçit akuzoi se në Partinë Komuniste të Shqipërisë ishte kristalizuar një vijë e dytë antijugosllave. Nuk kishte asnjë person tjetër në udhëheqje që përfaqësonte këtë vijë veç Nako Spirut e mbështetësve të tij që nuk kishin funksione të larta. Konflikti vazhdoi i tillë edhe në muajt e tjerë. Në vijim të kësaj lufte e cila nuk kishte në plan vetëm nënshtrimin, më 8 nëntor 1947, udhëheqja e PKJ-së i drejtoi një tjetër akuzë udhëheqjes së PKSH-së, ku kritikohen elementë të veçantë, si dhe sektorë që nuk shkonin mirë në marrëdhëniet dypalëshe. Udhëheqja komuniste jugosllave filloi të ngrinte me shqetësim faktin se në gjirin e PKSH-së ishin krijuar dy vija politike, njëra prej të cilave ishte antijugosllave. Në qendër të sulmeve ishte Nako Spiru, Fadil Paçrami, etj (AQSH, Marrëdhëniet shqiptaro  jugosllave 1945  1948, Tiranë 1996, faqe 124). Dhjetë ditë më vonë, duke marrë shtysë nga kjo akuzë, në Byronë Politike të KQ të PKSH-së, u shtrua çështja e antijugosllavizmit të Nako Spirut, ndërsa kjo çështje ishte diskutuar ngushtësisht midis Savo Zllatiçit, Enver Hoxhës dhe Koçi Xoxes në një hark të gjatë kohor më 6  18 nëntor 1947. Në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike, Koçi Xoxe thotë se ishte prishur baza e marrëdhënieve midis dy vendeve në çështje që lidheshin me ekonominë dhe ushtrinë. Në këtë mbledhje Nako Spiru, por edhe Mehmet Shehu, u akuzuan si antijugosllavë.

*Rrethanat e vdekjes*

I gjendur i sulmuar nga të gjitha anët, Spiru kërkoi 5 ditë kohë për tu përgjigjur. Nuk iu dha më shumë se 24 orë kohë. Gjatës ditës u orvat të kërkonte mbështetje te sovjetikët, por këta nuk ia kishin ngenë. Teksa po skadonte afati 24 orësh, më 20 nëntor 1947 Nako Spiru u godit me një plumb në zemër. Mundi të mos vdesë përnjëherë. Në vendngjarje ishte i pranishëm zëvendësministri i Punëve të Brendshme dhe Drejtori i Sigurimit të Shtetit, Nesti Kerenxhi. U morën masat që në spital të mos hynte njeri, madje as bashkëshortja, derisa të mundësohej vrasja. Dëshmitari Dh.Sh., dikur daktilografist i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme dhe atë çast me punë në Komisionin e Planit të Shtetit, e kishte parë gjithë skenën, por i ngarkuari me vrasjen nuk ka mundur ta fiksojë, për shkak të hutimit që e ka kapur. Dhe kjo, jo pa shkak. Vrasjen ia kishin ngarkuar atij pa dëshirën e tij. Thjesht kishte kryer detyrën ndaj partisë. Trupi i pa jetë i Nako Spirut u vendos në sallën e Kuvendit Popullor për homazhe. Gjithçka dukej se bëhej me zor e sa për sy e faqe. Inatin me Nako Spirun nuk e kishin mbyllur këtu pasi pak muaj më vonë, në shkurt  mars 1948 nuk do të linin gjë pa thënë kundër tij. Në ceremoninë e varrimit nënpresidenti i Komisionit të Planit, Kiço Ngela, duke folur në ka thënë se një aksident fatkeq e kishte ndarë nga jeta shokun e tyre. Në emër të qeverisë ka folur Spiro Koleka dhe në emër të rinisë, Ramiz Alia (Bashkimi, 23 nëntor 1948).

*Njoftimet nga Moska dhe raportet e Beogradit*

Ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Moskë, Mihal Prifti, disa ditë pas vrasjes, më 30 nëntor 1947 i dërgon Tiranës (Nesti Kerenxhit dhe Enver Hoxhës), në lidhje me jehonën e vrasjes së Nako Spirut, shkruan: Për dijeni po ju shkruaj shkurtimisht bisedën që pata me shokun Petrov rreth vrasjes së shokut Nako, në mbrëmje të 28 nëntorit 1947. Bisedën e hapa unë duke e pyetur nëse kishte dijeni për vrasjen e tij. Më thotë se më parë kërkon të dijë prej meje çkishte ndodhur dhe në çrrethana. Ju përgjigja se nuk di hollësi rreth saj. Pa i thënë gjë tjetër unë, ai filloi të mendohej dhe pas pak më thotë: Dhe unë nuk e kuptoj sesi mund të ketë ngjarë vrasja e tij. Ne kemi marrë tre telegrame nga Tirana, por akoma nuk e kemi të qartë vrasjen e tij. Telegramet vinë në kundërshtim njëri me tjetrin. Njëri thotë se është goditur në krah, tjetri thotë se është goditur në këmbë, e tjetri gjetiu. Nuk e kuptoj sesi ngjau që të mos jenë të rregullta telegramet. Unë nuk kisha çtë thosha... Pushon ca, tund kokën e vazhdon duke përfunduar: Pra nuk është e qartë tek ne vrasja e tij, por sidoqoftë më thotë mua në mënyrë konfidenciale se për 3  4 ditë do të shkojë vetë në Tiranë në lidhje me përgatitjen e kongresit dhe çdo gjë do të sqarohet mirë. Dhe akoma vazhdon: Sido të ketë ngjarë, vrasja e Nakos, për ne nuk ka rëndësi. Mjafton që Enveri dhe Koçi të zbatojnë vijën e drejtë të partisë...(AMB, F.Dega e Shifrës, V.1947, D.9, fleta 1  3).
Raporte interesante vijnë edhe nga arkivat e Beogradit. Informacionet e këtyre arkivave tregojnë se Beogradi ka imponuar gjithçka jo vetëm për veprimin por edhe ceremoninë e varrimit, ndërsa Enver Hoxha ka qenë në lidhje me ta për mënyrën sesi duhej të vepronte. Më 21 nëntor 1947 njëri prej organizatorëve të vrasjes, Savo Zllatiçi, informonte ministrin e Punëve të Brendshme të Jugosllavisë Aleksandër Rankoviçin se Nako Spiru vrau veten duke luajtur me revole. Për këtë gjë ai kërkonte mendimin që duhet tua përcillte shokëve shqiptarë nëse vrasja duhej të trajtohej vetëvrasje apo një rast fatkeq. Po atë ditë, Savo Zllatiçi njoftoi shokun Marko (pseudonimi i luftës i Aleksandër Rankoviçit) se Nako Spiru i ka shkruar letër të ngarkuarit me punë sovjetik, të cilit ia ka lënë në tryezë. Atje parashtron kryesisht disa gjëra nga mbledhja e KQ, ku mbron pozitën e tij dhe kujton se për një varg çështjesh është këshilluar me specialistët sovjetikë. Letrën e KQ të PKSH-së ia dha të ngarkuarit me punë sovjetik, duke iu lutur për një kopje. Duke u ndalur në çështjen tjetër Zllatiç i telegrafon kështu qendrës: Enveri ma parashtroi çështjen që unë ta shihja gjithçka qartë se çfarë veprimtarie të madhe antiparti kishte zhvilluar Nako. Pavarësisht nga ngjarja e tanishme, duhet që në parti të demaskohet politika që ka zbatuar Nako. Në të njëjtën kohë, përveç të tjerave, Enveri më pyeti nëse nesër do të bëhej përcjellja mortore. Zllatiç i drejtohet Markos se shqiptarët pyesin në duhet të jetë ose jo i pranishëm Enver Hoxha në
ceremoninë e varrimit ditën e nesërme, duke vënë në diskutim legjitimitetin e Hoxhës në Shqipëri... (Arkivi i Jugosllavisë, Fondi SKSKJ, 1X.8.V.288).

*Plenumi i 8-të vërtetoi vrasjen*

Kulmin ngjarjet e vitit 1948 e patën me zhvillimin e Plenumit të 8-të të Komitetit Central të PKSH-së i zhvilluar nga 26 shkurti deri më 27 mars 1948. Në rendin e ditës së tij, ishin propozimet e Byrosë Politike, analizimi i gjendjes së brendshme në lidhje me marrëdhëniet me Jugosllavinë mbi gabimet në vijën ekonomike të partisë... U dënua puna armiqësore e Nako Spirut, i cili sipas diskutantëve, kishte punuar për shkuljen e marrëdhënieve vëllazërore me Jugosllavinë, ishte grindur me shokët jugosllavë për çështjet ekonomike, punimet e ushtrisë, kishte punuar kundër këshilltarëve jugosllavë, etj.
Sipas raportit, Nako Spiru kishte thënë, pas nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes ekonomike, se me këtë veprim kishte nënshkruar shitjen e Shqipërisë. Spiru u akuzua si sabotator i organizimit të shpejtë dhe në rrugë të drejtë, në rrugën vëllazërore të të dy popujve dhe shoqërive të përbashkëta, se kishte sabotuar vënien në zbatim të bashkimit doganor, kishte nxitur mendimin antijugosllav në Byronë Politike, duke ngritur (sipas Savo Zllatiçit) dy vija të kundërta.
Në pikën e dytë thuhej se Spiru kishte shtrembëruar politikën ekonomike (ku përfshihej edhe bujqësia), të cilën PKSH e kishte përcaktuar si të zhvillueshme, vetëm me mbështetjen e ekonomisë së RPFJ-së... Në ushtri, si bashkëpunëtor fraksionist i Nako Spirut, cilësohej Mehmet Shehu, i cili ishte grindur disa herë me shefin e shtabit jugosllav, Koça Popoviç-in, në lidhje me bashkimin e dy ushtrive. Gjithashtu në këtë mbledhje, u dënuan edhe puna me rininë e Fadil Paçramit e Liri Belishovës. Në mbledhjen vijuese të 26 shkurtit 1948, Enver Hoxha propozoi që anëtarët e plenumit të KQ, Liri Belishova e Mehmet Shehu të mos merrnin pjesë në plenum. Hoxha, në fjalën e tij, mbronte pikëpamjen se aleanca me Jugosllavinë ishte nga fitoret më të mëdha, se Nako Spiru kishte qenë kundër kësaj lidhjeje, duke shkaktuar konsekuenca shumë të mëdha për PKSH-në. Sipas Hoxhës, Spiru kishte kërkuar që ekonomia shqiptare të përparonte dhe jugosllavët të ndihmonin, duke e quajtur këtë izolim të ekonomisë shqiptare. Nako Spiru kishte deklaruar se Shqipëria mundej të bënte ekonomikisht edhe pa ndihmën e Jugosllavisë. Enver Hoxha akuzonte sërish si bashkëpunëtorë të Spirut: Liri Belishovën (bashkëshortja e Nakos), Mehmet Shehun e Fadil Paçramin, të cilët i cilësoi si njerëz të rrezikshëm. Për Hoxhën, çështja e vijës me Jugosllavinë ishte vitale, sepse kështu kishte udhëzuar Stalini, Molotovi, Tito. Nga fjala e Adil Çarçanit del që Nakos i është bërë trysni e jashtëzakonshëm për të nënshkruar marrëveshjet ekonomike me Jugosllavinë dhe se puna e tij (Nakos) kishte qenë shumë e dëmshme për vendin. Manush Myftiu pohonte se lufta e Spirut kundër Jugosllavisë kishte synuar të dobësonte pozitat e komunistëve të Shqipërisë, duke shtuar se Spiru ishte shovinist. Koçi Xoxe thotë se Nako Spiru kishte synuar të ndërtonte një tjetër vijë të PKSH-së, që do të ishte kundër Jugosllavisë. Bedri Spahiu thotë për Spirun se doli ashtu siç ishte: bir borgjezi. Hysni Kapo thotë se kishte biseduar me Nakon kur kishte qenë ambasador në Beograd dhe, sipas tij, ai ka shfaqur pakënaqësi të mëdha ndaj jugosllavëve. Gogo Nushi thotë se objekt i punës së Nakos ishte prishja e marrëdhënieve me Jugosllavinë. Tuk Jakova e ka quajtur protagonist të gjithë shkatërrimit të vijës së partisë, pasi kishte punuar për të goditur lidhjet me Jugosllavinë. Beqir Balluku, pasi ka lavdëruar PKJ-në për rolin në formimin e PKSH-së, pohonte se Nako ishte kundër Jugosllavisë se ishte agjent, pasi vinte nga klasa borgjeze dhe nuk kishte asnjë lidhje me komunistët e tjerë. Balluku është shprehur se Nako doli pro indipendencës së vendit tonë, pasi ai ishte shovinist borgjez.
Shumë aktiv ishte diskutanti Petro Papi, i cili ka qenë i ashpër ndaj punës së Nakos. Në mbledhjen vijuese të 3 marsit, Haki Toska shprehet se ishte i bindur për tradhtinë e Nako Spirut, se kishte rënduar marrëdhëniet me Jugosllavinë dhe se u desh ndërhyrja e PKJ-së që të zgjidhej çështja.
Nesti Kerenxhi vlerësonte ndihmën e PKJ-së për zgjidhjen e çështjes. Koçi Xoxe pohonte se Nako i kuptonte marrëdhëniet me jugosllavët si i ati me STAMLES-in. Xoxe thoshte se vetëm Jugosllavia mund ta ndihmonte Shqipërinë dhe se të tëra çështjet do të shkojnë drejt unifikimit... Duke vazhduar në këtë vijë, në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike të 14 marsit 1948 u diskutua çështja e bashkimit midis Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, gjë që pranohet edhe nga Enver Hoxha edhe në kushtet e lindura në jug të Shqipërisë. Një ditë më pas, ai thotë se jugosllavët mund të mobilizonin 9 mijë veta, ndërsa më 17 mars 1948 i dërgon një letër Titos në lidhje me bashkimin federativ midis të dy vendeve, në të cilën theksonte se populli shqiptar ishte aq i lidhur shpirtërisht dhe ekonomikisht me popujt e Jugosllavisë sa asnjë popull tjetër se ky bashkim skishte asgjë formale, por ndihej thellë, duke këmbëngulur se duhej të punohej konkretisht për federatën, gjë për të cilën, në Shqipëri po punohej me të gjitha forcat.
Plenumi i 8-të i kishte mbyllur punimet e tij më 8 mars, por më 27 mars 1948, ai u mblodh edhe njëherë për të miratuar rezolucionin. U vendor përjashtimi nga partia i Liri Belishovës, Sejfulla Malëshovës, Fadil Paçramit e Ymer Dishnicës. Mehmet Shehu u përjashtua nga Komiteti Central. Të tjerë persona që përmendeshin ishin Niko Opari, Muhamer Spahiu dhe Qamil Buxheli. (AQSH, Marrëdhëniet shqiptaro  jugosllave 1945  1948, Tiranë 1996, faqe 214  432).

*Dëshmitë e njerëzve që e survejuan*

Për gati një vit, Nesti Kerenxhi njeriu që i kishte shpëtuar burgosjeve të mënyrën më të habitshme, pas një letre që i dërgon Enver Hoxhës nga vendi ku banonte (Selenica), u mor i pandehur si pjesëtar i grupit të Koçi Xoxes. Qëndroi në hetuesinë e Vlorës e të Tiranës deri sa dëshmoi kundër Kadri Hazbiut. Në këtë këmbim të fundit fitoi lirinë për herë të fundit. I pyetur për shumë ngjarje nga lufta e deri vonë, ndër të tjera ai dëshmon edhe për vrasjen e Nako Spirut, duke qenë mesa duket person kyç në organizimin e kësaj vrasjeje.
Më 19 nëntor 1947, Nesti Kerenxhi në këtë ditë të ftohtë pragdimri qëndronte në shtëpinë e tij. Befas bie telefoni i shtëpisë. Nga ana tjetër telefononte ministri i Punëve të Brendshme Koçi Xoxe. I kërkon ti bëjë një vizitë në shtëpi. Kështu ka bërë Kerenxhi. Ka shkuar në shtëpinë e shefit të tij ku ka gjetur edhe Pandi Kriston. Koçi i ka urdhëruar që së bashku me Pandi Kriston të shkonin te shtëpia e Kristo Themelkos dhe të ruanin veprimet e Nako Spirut që e kishte shtëpinë aty afër përballë. Zëvendësministri Kerenxhi dhe ministri Pandi Kristo kanë bërë agjentin shëtitës duke ruajtur ministrin Nako Spiru. Shqetësimi i Koçit ishte në do takonte apo jo njeri atë natë Nako Spiru. Në fakt atë natë nuk kishte pasur asnjë lëvizje. Të nesërmen, Nako doli në punë. Kerenxhi i ka shkuar pas me makinë duke pasur shofer Lefter Lakrorin. Nako kishte shkuar deri te ura e Beshirit dhe ishte kthyer. Ndoshta e kishte kuptuar se po e ndiqnin. Makina me shofer Lefterin kishte vazhduar rrugën për të mos u kuptuar, ndërsa Kerenxhi kishte ulur kokën për të mos u njohur nga Nako Spiru, kur dy makinat ishin shkëmbyer. Pastaj Nako ishte futur në zyrën e tij të Komisionit të Planit të Shtetit. Pasi kanë dëgjuar krismat që kanë goditur të gjurmuarin, Kerenxhi dhe Lakrori janë futur në zyrën e Nakos e kanë marrë dhe shpënë në spital, ku sipas porosisë, Kerenxhi i ka kontrolluar xhepat. Kontradikta e Nakos dhe Koçin dilte edhe nga pyetësia e Kerenxhit. Por vëzhgimi kishte vazhduar edhe në ceremoninë e varrimit. Myftar Tare i pyetur si dëshmitar, pohonte më 17 janar 1983 se kur po varrosej Nako Spiru, Lefter Lakrori e kishte porositur të qëndronte afër familjes për të dëgjuar çfarë do thoshin. Raportimi i tij kishte qenë i thjeshtë. Gjatë ceremonisë, babait të Nakos i kishte rënë të fikët. Ai kishte parë që Liri Belishova mbante për flokësh motrën e Nakos dhe i thoshte të mbante veten. Sipas tij, Nako e kishte kuptuar se e ndiqte makina që drejtonte Lefter Lakrori, në atë kohë shofer i Nestit. Po ashtu ai thonë se ishte ngritur një rrjet i veçantë agjenturor për të vëzhguar Nakon e punën e tij në ministri, i drejtuar nga Ferdi Tirana e Hilmi Seiti. Edhe Lefter Lakrori e akuzon Nestin më 12 shkurt 1983. (AMB, F.H-GJ, D.12653). Të gjithë kishin kujtuar se Nesti mbaroi. Ishin gabuar për herë të fundit. Në raportet zyrtare janë dhjetëra informacione në të cilat përmendet se kush e vrau Nako Spirun. Megjithatë, personat kryesorë që mbetën gjallë nga kjo vdekje, me gjithë peripecitë që hoqën, nuk patën kurajën as në fund të jetës së tyre të pohonin se Nako Spiru u vra. Mbetën besnikërisht në opsionin e vetëvrasjes pa shfaqur as një pendesë të largët morale. Në Arkivin e Ministrisë së Brendshme nuk u depozitua autopsia e trupit të Nako Spirut që formalisht duhej të ishte bërë.
Në gjysmën e parë të vitit 1949, u zhvillua procesi i Koçi Xoxes dhe të tjerëve. Si gjatë hetimit, ashtu edhe gjatë gjykimit, Xoxe përsëritë disa herë se gjurmimi i Nako Spirut ishte bërë vetëm me urdhër të Enver Hoxhës dhe ai vetëm sa e kishte zbatuar atë (AMB, F.H-Gj, D.1623).

panorama

----------

